# Is this possible... or do I need Superman?



## Ed5150 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, first off great forum I’ve been an active stalker of the site for a while but this is my first post…

Im involved in a touring theatre show next year and Id like to know if this setup would work?

Basically I want my Mac Book Pro (SSD, 16Gb Ram etc..) running QLAB to:

1: send video information to 2 – 3 projectors using a Matrox Triple Head
2: play audio cues to FOH
3: send audio click track to drummer on separate audio out on interface
4: send midi messages/changes to scenes on Yamaha LS9
5: also send midi info to control Luminair on the ipad / artnet DMX setup

We run all these items already live but separately on stage in venues, but moving to the theatre its a different ballgame. Id still like to be in control to a degree but im also the guitar player/singer in the show !!

Am I biting off more than I can chew here or does this look doable? Im not that scared and like pressure and tech stuff but there is no room for error as I cant stop to deal with an issue during the show?!?

Any help would be great

Ed


----------



## robartsd (Feb 23, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend performing and being responsible for this much tech at the same time, but I wouldn't say it is impossible either.


----------



## Amiers (Feb 23, 2016)

Nothing is bomb proof. Even a solid show has some sort of errors that need correction on the fly. I would bring in a tech, in house tech with your playbook or a friend that is willing to make sure nothing goes wrong and if so you have a plan for him if something messes up.


----------



## Ed5150 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, Qlab support said its more than capable of physically running it, but as you said nothing is bomb proof.... I might use local tech's just to keep watch?!?

I'd say its fairly simple to most of them guys


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 23, 2016)

I would be interested to learn how well QLab plays with the Matrox box. I've used a TripleHead with ProPresenter and I use it to extend displays for LightFactory on another setup, but I've never tried it with QLab. Does it see the Matrox as one display or is it able to partition it on it's own? With the Matrox software?


----------



## jwh78 (Feb 24, 2016)

Qlab sees the triplehead as one display, but it has built in support for using partial displays. That is: You CAN send three different images to three different projectors connected to one triplehead.

Technicaly Qlab is pretty solid and should not break a sweat doing what you suggest. As for running show control from stage: This is an extreme sport in the sense that when things go wrong you have a very visible problem. There are, however, ways to minimize the risk of problems. I would make sure all my cues where "self contained", that is make sure you just need to click ONE button to re-run a botched cue. 

If you are to run this while singing and playing, you should maybe look into some alternate means of triggering your cues. A midi pedal board maybe? Fidling with your Mac during a solo doesn't communicate to well in my book...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed5150 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, in most theatres it seems we need to hire at least a min of 2 of their on site tech staff, one on stage and one FOH so if I choose a lighting guy I'm sure he can watch over qlab while adding other lighting options to the mix.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ric (Feb 24, 2016)

It's highly unlikely that inhouse staff will be ale to fault find & fix anything that goes wrong with your touring gear, unless they have been closely involved in the setup. If you are expecting to tour the show with complex gear, then you really need to ensure that it's very easy to use by someone in house, and/or you can do without it when it goes wrong and the inhouse crew can't work it out quickly.


----------



## Footer (Feb 24, 2016)

Ric said:


> It's highly unlikely that inhouse staff will be ale to fault find & fix anything that goes wrong with your touring gear, unless they have been closely involved in the setup. If you are expecting to tour the show with complex gear, then you really need to ensure that it's very easy to use by someone in house, and/or you can do without it when it goes wrong and the inhouse crew can't work it out quickly.



Agreed fully. 

My guy would hit go on it if someone told him to. However, if it breaks, he ain't going to fix it. My guys know the gear we own. Thats where it stops. I never guarantee that my guys know how to use or fix gear people bring in or people spec for rental. 

If you have the money to invest in all this crap get someone out front to run it and tech it. If you can't afford it, then real it back and use house stuff OR get paid more. If you are carrying that much gear you should be getting a production buy out anyway.


----------



## Ed5150 (Feb 25, 2016)

I totally get you....

I've done sound from stage in all the venues we play and have done for over 20 years as well as play, we have a lighting guy but was just seeing if I could link all 3 as I'm new to projection and also I think having the desk on stage looks awful if trying to run a cool looking show, hence why i just want midi scene changes.

I think maybe have a local guy who knows projection might be the best option here, we're touring the first part in our merc splitter van so only able to have 6 seats so bringing extra guys isn't an option so I think making it easy for anyone to operate is the way to go.

thanks again for all the pointers guys.


----------



## Ed5150 (Feb 25, 2016)

Footer said:


> Agreed fully.
> 
> My guy would hit go on it if someone told him to. However, if it breaks, he ain't going to fix it. My guys know the gear we own. Thats where it stops. I never guarantee that my guys know how to use or fix gear people bring in or people spec for rental.
> 
> If you have the money to invest in all this crap get someone out front to run it and tech it. If you can't afford it, then real it back and use house stuff OR get paid more. If you are carrying that much gear you should be getting a production buy out anyway.



Production Buyout? If we're hiring the venues and doing everything including advertising, design, websites, video editing, set design and everything else should I be approaching someone? again I'm new to theatres but in our game we're just used to doing everything ourselves....


----------



## Footer (Feb 25, 2016)

Ed5150 said:


> Production Buyout? If we're hiring the venues and doing everything including advertising, design, websites, video editing, set design and everything else should I be approaching someone? again I'm new to theatres but in our game we're just used to doing everything ourselves....



Its all in how your deal is structured. In my world (450 seat and 1000 seat room) even though we own our PA we "rent" it every day. For in house presented shows it washes, for outside promoted shows we get paid. Depending on how much gear the show is carrying we charge a different amount... IE if you are just using our racks and stacks vs full PA with monitors and mics. If you are carrying lights, consoles, and the lot you should be getting paid for the venue to "rent" that gear from you for that day. The theory is because you are bringing it they don't have to rent it to provide it to you. This is a line item in settlement. Backline works the same way. If you are still doing the bar scene thing then this is all moot... but this is how the big shows do it. 

Most riders read that they need EVERYTHING provided, backline included. They then will give you the "option" of renting the gear they are carrying. Its a weird way to do it but it helps carry their gear cost as a show expense. If you are self promoting your shows and renting the hall then you are on your own there.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 25, 2016)

Ugh growing up in NYC I've dealt with so many shady venues (large ones too) with ridiculous rules, mostly centering around if you bring it in and they own and/or can rent it to you, you can't use what's traveling with you. So ridiculous.


----------



## Ed5150 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks, yeah we only require racks and stacks, we have everything including truss, lights, scenery etc.. in ears, mics, cables, back line, the whole lot....

we have full PA rig too but are not bringing it with us as most venues have full line arrays already flown from what I can see.

I just need the venue, door staff, bars & refreshment outlets


----------



## jwh78 (Feb 29, 2016)

No bar, no show. We hear you!


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 4, 2021)

Ed5150 said:


> Hi Guys, first off great forum I’ve been an active stalker of the site for a while but this is my first post…
> 
> Im involved in a touring theatre show next year and Id like to know if this setup would work?
> 
> ...


* @TimMc * Where's Debbie Dunkley when we need her? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2021)

RonHebbard said:


> * @TimMc * Where's Debbie Dunkley when we need her?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


Probably taking a nap. This is a zombie thread from 2016.


----------

